# Big Mac Shoot Out Fishing Tournament



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## angelschauer (Jun 16, 2011)

I would love to fish in the tournament but I don't have a boat. If any of the captains would take an extra person on let me know. Please note I'm new to saltwater fishing but I love it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Isn't that the same dates as the ADSFR?


----------



## angelschauer (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not sure, I live in Fort Walton and helping kids is something I've done all my life.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I see that the final weigh in is Sunday. Is there a weigh in on Saturday also?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

BTT, does anyone have more info on this?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

So how did it turnout???


----------

